# Foundation as eyeshadow primer??



## beautyfullone (Jun 23, 2008)

> I was just wondering does it work all day? i haven't tried it and my eyeshadow has melted off by now! i know about updd but i'm waiting til i get paid next week to buy it and i wantmy eyeshadow to last throughout the work day. Am i gonna have to just retouch it or will my foundation work miracles???


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 23, 2008)

I wouldn't say it'll work miracles, but it's better than not using anything as a base. Concealer might work a little better, though. But neither of those will come close to UDPP! LOL!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 23, 2008)

No, it won't work miracles, but yes, it will help. Concealer can also help too! But for me, I found that applying a white pencil eyeliner all over your lid creates a nice base, too! I especially like Wet N' Wild's eyeliner for this. It helps my eyeshadow pop and last all day. I imagine that you could use any other color eyeliner as a base too, though! I found that it actually works better for me than UDPP, paints, or a fluidline does..

Also you might try using a mixing medium... lately I've been using one I made with glycerin and I've noticed a BIG difference in the lasting power of my eyeshadows.


----------



## beautyfullone (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, it won't work miracles, but yes, it will help. Concealer can also help too! But for me, I found that applying a white pencil eyeliner all over your lid creates a nice base, too! I especially like Wet N' Wild's eyeliner for this. It helps my eyeshadow pop and last all day. I imagine that you could use any other color eyeliner as a base too, though! I found that it actually works better for me than UDPP, paints, or a fluidline does..
Also you might try using a mixing medium... lately I've been using one I made with glycerin and I've noticed a BIG difference in the lasting power of my eyeshadows.

wow the white pencil is actually a good idea!! I have a white pencil i never use lol...so i'ma give it a whirl and give you guys an update tommrow evening....i stay on makeup talk alll day at work lol i'm addicted to learning , That you!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 23, 2008)

> No' date=' it won't work miracles, but yes, it will help. Concealer can also help too! But for me, I found that applying a white pencil eyeliner all over your lid creates a nice base, too! I especially like Wet N' Wild's eyeliner for this. It helps my eyeshadow pop and last all day. quote']
> 
> I just discovered this trick two weeks ago and its perfect for my light colors that wont show up on me for nothing!! I have one by nyc and it works really well too and its only 99 cents at walmart. By using a white base, its like working on a blank sheet of paper.


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 23, 2008)

It will be better than nothing (as it has been stated) but it won't give you results anywhere near a primer. Try the pencil or concealer till you can get that UDPP!

Oh, and I stay on MUT all day at work too!


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, it won't work miracles, but yes, it will help. Concealer can also help too! But for me, I found that applying a white pencil eyeliner all over your lid creates a nice base, too! I especially like Wet N' Wild's eyeliner for this. It helps my eyeshadow pop and last all day. I imagine that you could use any other color eyeliner as a base too, though! I found that it actually works better for me than UDPP, paints, or a fluidline does..
Also you might try using a mixing medium... lately I've been using one I made with glycerin and I've noticed a BIG difference in the lasting power of my eyeshadows.

Excellent tip.


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought i was the only one who did the white pencil thing lol i have a huge creamy white coloured pencil that makes a pretty good base. It doesn't work with a base under it though. I tried that one day and it makes the pencil colour go flaky when applied which is not a good thing for a base.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 24, 2008)

whenever ive tried doing it, its always made my e/s crease.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 24, 2008)

I use foundation as a primer all the time. My e/s never flakes off or smears ;-)


----------



## hoemygosh (Jun 26, 2008)

i use a moisturizing tint foundation as my primer, it works well. But im sure there are better options out there.


----------



## kchan99 (Jun 28, 2008)

This hasn't worked for me.

I have to keep foundation away from the undereye area. If foundation gets in the undereye area, then I get raccoon eyes from the mascara.


----------



## laurie_lu (Jun 28, 2008)

I use to have great results when I used Revlon Colorstay liquid foundation as my eyeshadow primer. My shadows didn't budge or crease.

Since then, Revlon has changed their formula and I haven't bought it. They added some "Softflex" crap.

I really think any of those drugstore transfer resistant foundations make great eyeshadow primers.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 28, 2008)

I usually use concealer, and loose powder for a base, it's always worked great for me. But, now I have to try the white eyeliner trick that citre suggested LOL!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought I was the only one that used the white pencil as a base thing. Good to know others are using the same technique and liking the results.


----------



## perlanga (Jul 3, 2008)

I tried it and it works minimally.


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

I use concealer too for eyeshadow base and it works great. I've got oily lids too and without it eyeshadow doesn't cling to my eyes for more than a few hours.


----------

